# ***OFFICIAL*** - Matt Hughes vs. Georges St-Pierre DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all discussion on Matt Hughes vs. Georges St-Pierre in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't wait for this fight man. I see GSP ending in the second, in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hughes in the first, I think he has something up his sleeve because it judging by there last fight this is such a bad fight for Hughes, why ask for it if you know your'll lose?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GSP is Hughes' kryptonite. I expect Matt to give a great performance but ultimately overwhelmed as the fight goes on.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Eh I am thinking Hughes knows something and wanted this fight to start his retirement line of matches...GSP is the guy no one thinks he can beat but I think Hughes has a great gameplan and will pull this one out.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, 

You guys know who I'm ridin' with....good or bad man! 

I think Hughes is coming in very confident, and we all witnessed how GSP looked & acted at the weigh-ins - so, I hope we all get lucky and see a great 3 or 4 round, back and forth *WAR*!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Well,
> 
> You guys know who I'm ridin' with....good or bad man!
> 
> I think Hughes is coming in very confident, and we all witnessed how GSP looked & acted at the weigh-ins - so, I hope we all get lucky and see a great 3 or 4 round, back and forth *WAR*!


I see it goin to the 3rd round and GSP ending it...I just have very little faith in Hughes taking GSP down and keepin him there.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I actually think this could go all the way to a decision.


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

I think this fight is going to be bad. I can see alot of Lay and Pray going on by Hughes until a GSP decision.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

BCooper said:


> I think this fight is going to be bad. I can see alot of Lay and Pray going on by Hughes until a GSP decision.



GSP uses the same strategy when it goes to the ground usually.


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not saying he hasn't.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised to see this go into the 3rd and 4th Rounds. Hughes knows this is a legacy fight, whether he'll admit to it or not. I think he'll fair a lot better this time around, before losing it late, much in the same fashion as last time.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

kds13 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see this go into the 3rd and 4th Rounds. Hughes knows this is a legacy fight, whether he'll admit to it or not. I think he'll fair a lot better this time around, before losing it late, much in the same fashion as last time.


I definetly dont see him trying to stand like last time. Dudes going to go straight for the clinch and take down. Bet on it.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

GSP will KO him, I don't know how, but he will KO him.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow this plus the iceman wandy fight, man this card is great


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Country Boy Can Survive...here we go guys. GSP is gonna get him, but Matt will make this more of a fight than last time.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a feeling no matter which way it goes, it will end in the first round.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

this fight makes me scared I dont want either to lose.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Goldberg likes to state the obvious, doesn't he?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm rooting for Hughes, but I think GSP is just too quick and too strong. Country Boy Can Survive is still a great cage walk song. 

Hughes looks way bigger than last time.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

lol, I love Bruce's Rambo advertisement...he put so little effort into it.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Goldberg likes to state the obvious, doesn't he?


Even if he's blatantly wrong.

"They're ready to start chapter two of this story"

Right Goldie, it's not like these guys haven't fought before ... oh wait this is...the third time.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

im rooting for GSP but man i bet for Hughes..I feel strange..


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

GSP took him down!


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm going with Hughes.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What the hell is he doing to Hughes?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP with full mount! Hughes is just holding on for dear life it seems. 

Edit - Aww damnit, there's the bell. GSP wins round 1 easy.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

1st round is going to GSP, all he did the first round was survive.

Lol @ GSP's almost armbar


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

great round by GSP..taking matt to his back...


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Same TD happened in round 2..wow GSP done some good wrestling..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP with another easy takedown. Now in full guard.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Hughes is on his back, AGAIN.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Some shots back and forth, stalemate on the ground so far but active.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP with full mount and a switch to back control


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









dammit, good job GSP....


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yessssssssssss.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

So he crushes him on the feet last time. 

Completly crushes him on the ground this time. 

Ouch.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

SCramble, GSP with some knees, North South position, wtf is going on, now there up, OMG beautiful Judo hipthrow by gsp.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Hughes kinda fought back...:confused05:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Whooaa..great Judo throw by GSP..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Gsp By Armbar


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow GSP is great Hughes shouldnt of taken the fight but GSP is great


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont know what to feel i just wanted to see Serra vs Hughes and that wont happen now. Great performance by GSP though. Damn i feel bad for Hughes.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Armbar!!!! ARMBAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

It sickens me that they stuck that belt around his waist. Props to GSP for not accepting it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

That was DOMINATION!

GSP took matt down and served up some of his own medicine...
then finished!

dang!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn over already? glad i didnt bet on Hughes winning


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the updates guys! I believed gsp would win. I believed silva would win too but I was wrong on that. Looking forward to watching these fights on reruns sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I honestly didn't think Hughes would get dominated that bad. Georges looks great. The thing that wows me the most isn't him putting Hughes on his back...its that he SUBMITTED Matt. Matt has some of the most underrated ground games in the WW Division. 

GSP looks like he's ready for a long reign.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

so is Hughes going to rettire with that loss now? He cant beat GSP but kills every one eles


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, great performance from GSP. I thought going in that Matt could win this fight. Props to Georges, he truly is deserving and a class act in the sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

HUghes and Serra will happen anyway. If serra wins against GSP, Hughes will fight serra. And if serra looses against gsp, Hughes will ffight serra for the comeback fight....


----------



## rawls (Jun 18, 2007)

i liked when GSP said that he wasnt the champion and he didnt want the belt...very classy move.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wise said:


> It sickens me that they stuck that belt around his waist. Props to GSP for not accepting it.


Told you Hughes wouldn't submit Georges from his back


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

hughs better not fricken retire they owe us hughs vs serra. so he better get those thoughts out of his head


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

So the whole of the TUF6 lead up and plans for a big match came to nothing. UFC must be kinda pissed at Serra for getting injured and Hughes for losing to GSP.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Told you Hughes wouldn't submit Georges from his back


Haha. A man knows when to eat his words. Lulz still makes me cringe though.


----------



## rawls (Jun 18, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> hughs better not fricken retire they owe us hughs vs serra. so he better get those thoughts out of his head


haha...i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

gsp just showed he is the best at everything about MMA. he dominated everything


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

It's official

GSP>HUGHES! Hopefully no one will ever doubt GSP's ground game or TD defense again!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

People better look out. Georgee has some sick Judo going on


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

The judo throw was the highlight of the night. 170 lbs of man flying through the air.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

And the irony that he ended it by armbar is just unbelievable


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Unholy FD3S said:


> GSP totally outclassed Matt Hughes. He is unbelievable.
> 
> Love the Judo throw he had on matt


Complete domination! Awesome!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah.. that was a crazy throw. Man.. GSP is just on another level. Watch out Serra.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooooo...that was aweful. What a massacre. There's bloody bits of Hughes' pride all over the place. It'll take months to rinse those stains out of the mat.

Anybody notice the blond GSP dragged into the cage? girlfriend maybe? Where does that guy find the time?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> Ooooo...that was aweful. What a massacre. There's bloody bits of Hughes' pride all over the place. It'll take months to rinse those stains out of the mat.
> 
> Anybody notice the blond GSP dragged into the cage? girlfriend maybe? Where does that guy find the time?


I think thats his mother


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

GSP is probably P4P the best fighter and he is in a stacked division


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Leviathan said:


> GSP is probably P4P the best fighter and he is in a stacked division


I agree. When he beats Serra and Fitch he will be the #1 P4P


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I was glad to see that gsp didnt really accept the belt. Good for him. Now time to get some revenge on serra.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

gsp is the classiest man in the ufc great performance and great respect good job GSP!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I wonder what Matt Serra is thinking after seeing GSP beat down hughes


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> so is Hughes going to rettire with that loss now? He cant beat GSP but kills every one eles


Sorta like Rich Franklin and Anderson Silva, one can kill the competition but can't get passed the champ.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I think thats his mother


i don't think so. she looked young and he called her baby :confused02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I wonder what Matt Serra is thinking after seeing GSP beat down hughes


This is probably what he's thinking!

Matt Serra: MOTHERF*CKER! I WANTED TO FIGHT MATT HUGHES!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

watching the fight again, I could see that Matt had given up after the first round...
I think Matt had a game plan and it didnt work in the first round... after that he was sorta lost...

Props to GSP, but I think Matt didnt have a plan 'b' as soon as plan 'a' failed... Matt typically does better than that :confused02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> i don't think so. she looked young and he called her baby :confused02:


She wasn't very young. I'd expect him to be dating a someone a little hotter


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> She wasn't very young. I'd expect him to be dating a someone a little hotter


lol me too. to each his own i guess.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Or maybe he has a thing for Milfs? :dunno:


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Greg Jackson's Camp was the best thing for GSP. He looks so much better now its incredible


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Or maybe he has a thing for Milfs? :dunno:


:laugh: damn there go my chances.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GSP showing what's up. TUF 5 = waste of time now. 

Just noticed there's a 183 members online now, crazy.


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a Big Hughes supporter & fan. I Also Respect & Admire GSP. He showed big time strength & speed tonight against hughes & dominated him.....

The only thing stopping GSP is GSP, if he gets to the mindset he needs to be All the time, He will be champna Looooong time, IMHO serra Got very Lucky last time & GSP Will beat serras ass Next time...

To those who think Hughes is a d***, You're Wrong & You can see that Both Hughes & GSP RESPECT each other & IMHO, like each other & know how to sell a fight with talk..

I Really liked what GSP said about the belt & wanting the REAL belt, That was Cool IMHO. He'll get it soon enough. I Now wanna see Hughes kick serras ass as I think VBOTH GSP & Hughes ARE Better then serra who got lucky...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I wonder what Matt Serra is thinking after seeing GSP beat down hughes


"I can sub him off my back," Matt Serra thought.

I mean for real, Serra beating GSP standing was a surprise, Serra wouldn't mind fighting off his back.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

kds13 said:


> "I can sub him off my back," Matt Serra thought.
> 
> I mean for real, Serra beating GSP standing was a surprise, Serra wouldn't mind fighting off his back.


I think a big part of how he defeated GSP is that he just jumped in and didn't hesitate. he came nonstop with the punches. It's a hard thing to fight someone who's got nothing to loose. IMO.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This just makes me sick, my two favorite fighters are in the same position, Hughes and Franklin. Nobody else in the division except for the champion can beat them. Sucks to be the gatekeeper, also sucks for people trying to get title shots. I like GSP though, talented fighter and seems pretty classy.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

St. Pierre didn't look one bit comfortable in the Serra fight. If he uses his wrestling like tonight he dominates more so. Serra may have better bjj credentials but he's smaller and not even close to being as strong as Hughes.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> GSP showing what's up. TUF 5 = waste of time now.
> 
> Just noticed there's a 183 members online now, crazy.


There is always a surge of noobs after events go down


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

GSP took Matt Hughes' lunch money like... Maybe Dennis Hallman or someone...

Matt Hughes' mother is crying right now, and she is officialy retiring.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

damn happy i bet all of my points on GSP....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANADA!


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> St. Pierre didn't look one bit comfortable in the Serra fight. If he uses his wrestling like tonight he dominates more so. Serra may have better bjj credentials but he's smaller and not even close to being as strong as Hughes.


Or maybe Serra won't give him the chance. If he rushes into it like last time-- all balls out-- there's a possibility he may catch GSP off guard again. 

I mean they're both in similar mindsets as their first fight: GSP coming off a hugely impressive win making Serra look, once again, like the underdog. 

Could be a revisit of the first match :dunno: The only difference is their agendas have been switched


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Matt Hughes is a class act. He sounds like a dick but he is very humble in defeat. He mentionned georges is a better fighter. Not a better fighter tonight.... but a better fighter.... it takes a real good guy to admit that. Its time for him to let GSP dominate just like he did.

Much <3 for Matt and what he brought to the sport, it's now time for georges to finish what matt started.


The only opponent Im scared of right now is Fitch, yikes!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Im not sure i can add anything that hasn't already been said.

Domination. Ownage. Supremacy. Superior.

All words that describes GSP over Matt Hughes. The torch really has been passed.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> This is probably what he's thinking!
> 
> Matt Serra: MOTHERF*CKER! I WANTED TO FIGHT MATT HUGHES!


Correction

"MOTHAFAWUKA, I OOWAUNTED TO FWOOTSTAWMP MATT HUGHES!"


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

George is so bloody strong! Great takedowns and I liked the armbar finish and the verbal tapout.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one here who was disappointed by GSP.
I was hoping he would wear the white shorts ray01:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> I guess I'm the only one here who was disappointed by GSP.
> I was hoping he would wear the white shorts ray01:



im happy as long as he doesnt wear the brown ones... ever again


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

pliff said:


> im happy as long as he doesnt wear the brown ones... ever again


oh my goodness. so not his color :bored04:


----------



## NOXQCS (Jun 21, 2007)

Gotta say I kinda feel sorry for Serra now....


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

NOXQCS said:


> Gotta say I kinda feel sorry for Serra now....


me to


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> I can't wait for this fight man. I see GSP ending in the second, in spectacular fashion.


OH YEAAA!

An incredible performance by GSP. Incredible use off his upper body strength to slam Matt Hughes from the mount, incredible well roundedness using Judo and slick BJJ to finish of Hughes. Incredible.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

man that whole body slam thing gsp was doing with his body on hughes was soooo cool :thumbsup:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont think anythin else really needs to be said, utter ownage by GSP which I seen commin...just thought Matt Hughes might last another round than that.

I honestly think this will be the last time we see Hughes in the Octagon.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i give it 5 minutes b4 someone's avatar is hughes' face screaming "TAP TAP TAP"....he was in real pain...

holy shit gsp is amazing....he outclassed hughes standing up in the 2nd fight, but man, this was a real slap in the [email protected]$##@$ face, DESTROYING him on the ground like that....amazing

gsp rocks...i actually took hughes in this fight b/c i had no idea he'd be outclassed so badly by gsp.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP might have worn some of the gayest shorts I have ever seen...

God Serra's family should take out a large life insurance policy before he fights GSP.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> GSP might have worn some of the gayest shorts I have ever seen...
> 
> God Serra's family should take out a large life insurance policy before he fights GSP.


Spandex shorts for the win. Seriously, Georges and Anderson know what they're doing.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Awesome! great job GSP, his continuing evolution is a sight not be missed, when all is said and done, his name will be up there along with Hughes as one of the greatest welterweights to ever fight in mixed martial arts. 

I hope I get my vacation request form granted so I can see him fight in Montreal.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueCriminal (Mar 21, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> OH YEAAA!
> 
> An incredible performance by GSP. Incredible use off his upper body strength to slam Matt Hughes from the mount, incredible well roundedness using Judo and slick BJJ to finish of Hughes. Incredible.


I was just finishing reading through and was going to comment on what a perfect prediction. 

Amazing fight. The judo throw was awesome. It kinda seems like fighters are starting to advertise there judo credentials a little more. Couple judo black belts tonight. The arm bar was great. Both fighters very classy. Both fighters extremely inspiring. Can't ask for anything more. GSPs wrestling looked amazing. The way he put Hughes down it almost seemed effortless and the another excellent display takedown defense. GSP is such an amazing athlete in all aspects of the game. I was more or less excepting a repeat performance of the last fight, but was a little uneasy of which way that it would go. Never expected GSP putting Hughes on his back like he did.

I was a little upset that we didn't get to see the Matt Serra and Matt Hughes fight, but this was as good as it gets. I hope to see Matt Hughes come back. I was never really a fan, but the sportsmanship he displayed tonight really upped him in my books. I still want to see him tear Serra apart. Great way to end 2007.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

BlueCriminal said:


> I was just finishing reading through and was going to comment on what a perfect prediction.
> 
> Amazing fight. The judo throw was awesome. It kinda seems like fighters are starting to advertise there judo credentials a little more. Couple judo black belts tonight. The arm bar was great. Both fighters very classy. Both fighters extremely inspiring. Can't ask for anything more. GSPs wrestling looked amazing. The way he put Hughes down it almost seemed effortless and the another excellent display takedown defense. GSP is such an amazing athlete in all aspects of the game. I was more or less excepting a repeat performance of the last fight, but was a little uneasy of which way that it would go. Never expected GSP putting Hughes on his back like he did.
> 
> I was a little upset that we didn't get to see the Matt Serra and Matt Hughes fight, but this was as good as it gets. I hope to see Matt Hughes come back. I was never really a fan, but the sportsmanship he displayed tonight really upped him in my books. I still want to see him tear Serra apart. Great way to end 2007.



couldnt have said it better brother. repped =)


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

pliff said:


> couldnt have said it better brother. repped =)


neither could i.. kudos!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Flak said:


> Im not sure i can add anything that hasn't already been said.
> 
> Domination. Ownage. Supremacy. Superior.
> 
> All words that describes GSP over Matt Hughes. The torch really has been passed.


Flak, I think it was ripped away dishonerably - not passed down!

Did you see Matt's face as he cried uncle to the referee while his sinew and tendons snapped? It's the highlight reel for the ages! 

Boy, on some friendly advice, you don't want to be in a Canadian pub when Matt Hughes comes out to fight...even the bartenders were chanting 'F*ck Matt Hughes' at the pub where I went! Never heard the words 'prick' and '[email protected]' flow so freely in my life! Lol. :thumb02:

Karma's a b!tch! It would have been funny though had St. Pierre walked up to Rogan and after the highlight reel, turned to a sore Matt Hughes then turned into the camera and yelled 'I loved it! I love it!'. :thumb02:


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

this is way too depressing. i wanted hughes to break gsp's neck. i figured gsp would win but i really didn't want him too.

damn, wandy AND hughes both go down. every dude i root for lately is getting killed. ouch.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Flak, I think it was ripped away dishonerably - not passed down!
> 
> Did you see Matt's face as he cried uncle to the referee while his sinew and tendons snapped? It's the highlight reel for the ages!
> 
> ...



You know what? I'd love it too if I had to fight Serra for the title instead of GSP


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

That was total Domination this should be the defintion of domination. GSP the greatest WW in the world and he aint lossing anytime soon.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW...GSP is a Monster......I'm a huge Hughes fan...But Gsp is the future....Congrats to him...I hope hughes retires now:thumbsup:


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Yeah its time for hughes to call it a quits, he still goes down as the greastest WW ever and one of the best champs ufc ever had.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Hughes should fight (and beat) Matt Serra before going out. It's so rare for fighters to go out with a W, Hughes should.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> man that whole body slam thing gsp was doing with his body on hughes was soooo cool :thumbsup:


And damn smart too  Hughes could do nothing but hold on for dear life...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Wise said:


> GSP uses the same strategy when it goes to the ground usually.


????

wtf? GSP is one of the most active guys on the ground you will ever see, he never sits in guard, he is always advancing his position. He is as far away from lnp and you can be.

Drogo


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

NOXQCS said:


> Gotta say I kinda feel sorry for Serra now....


I don't 
I hope Serra shocks the world again when he successfully defends his title against gsp.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Now I know why Serra wanted Hughes to win. GSP holly shit that was a complete destruction. GSP comes into the fight w/ Serra like that he will get the knock out.

GSP quote "Matt Serra (Pictures) that night beat me fair and square," he added. "He was a better man. I make many mistake. I had a lot of issue, but he was a better man that night. Next time when I fight him, it might be a different story and people will understand what I'm talking about." 

Serra reply: "ouch my back"


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt Hughes has done massive amounts for UFC/MMA. Look at his win/loss record. Has to be one of the best in history? Why do people show such little respect for someone who has done so much for the sport?

The general public can be so small minded, looks like being a coach on the ultimate fighter has given him a bad rep.

I did not care who won, I could not decide who I wanted to win, they are both great guys. GSP was obviously the better fighter.

Maybe Matt does not have what it takes anymore to be at the top, not everyone can be super human like Randy, maybe it is time to step a side.

I hope Serra gets his arse kicked thou, because this guy is a real DICK. Soooo unprofessional at times. He is a good coach thou.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

*There is no such thing as a GSP nuthugger*

You wanna know why?


Because GSP is the living model of what a Mixed Martial Artist should be, and to hang on to his nuts(lol) is simply common sense.

In this single fight against Matt Hughes, he showed how good he is everywhere, standing, Wrestling, grappling.

And besides his outstanding abilities in the cage, he is also a real role model for anybody. He shows up in a suit, like a professional, he does his best to learn english and always gives credits to his opponents, he never trash talks on anybody.. what more could you ask from this guy?

There is no such thing as a GSP nuthugger, there are only MMA fans, and GSP haters


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I actually feel exactly the same way about GSP. I don't talk about him much, because well, everyone else does, but the guy is going down as one of the greatest MMA practitioners of all time. Totally exemplary of what MMA should be about.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Gee said:


> Matt Hughes has done massive amounts for UFC/MMA. Look at his win/loss record. Has to be one of the best in history? Why do people show such little respect for someone who has done so much for the sport?
> 
> The general public can be so small minded, looks like being a coach on the ultimate fighter has given him a bad rep.
> 
> ...


Randy is hardly super human... He lost to Chuck.. won a fight.. lost to chuck again.. retired.. then came back and won 2 fights...

Matt Hughes lost to gsp, won a fight.. lost to gsp again.. now all he has to do is retire.. come back.. win a few fights and hes super human?

I just dont understand how you say maybe hughes should step aside because he doesnt have what it takes, yet you call randy super human.. when hughes is going through the exact same thing randy went through.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Anybody else think that Hughes only took this fight because GSP would take it on short notice, and that maybe that was his only hope. GSP's size/speed was just too much, I think Hughes was just hoping to make it into 3+ round and that GSP would gas and get chocked out.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

There is no spoon.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

BrAinDeaD said:


> There is no spoon.


Just a Swiss Army Knife with a french accent.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> I guess I'm the only one here who was disappointed by GSP.
> I was hoping he would wear the white shorts ray01:


I'm pretty sure wore them at the weighin, my husband goes "why is he wearing underwear" 


I guess I should have said "je ne sais pas"


----------



## Vrang (Nov 11, 2007)

*GSP and his future in the UFC*

I cant see GSP losing to Serra in the rematch.
Serra needs to come back from an injury and then afterwards train for the wight while GSP is in his best conditon ever.
I actualy think that he is going to hold the title for years and years to come. Because the way i see it there is no fighters out there yet that is fit enough or well rounded enough to take him out. 
So what do you guys think about that and about GSP`s future in the UFC?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah I think the big question now will be who gets the title shot at the end of 2008, Karo? Fitch? Fitch would seem like the more likely contender, if Karo won't take a fight w/ Fitch now I say make him fight Koscheck and give Fitch the next title shot (assuming he wins his next fight). I still can't get past Karo's loss to Diego, maybe he should have fight Diego again before getting a title shot?


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

*gsp vs matt hughes 3 video link?*

does any of you have a link to the gsp vs matt hughes fight of last night? i can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Fedcro (Nov 25, 2007)

Toxie said:


> does any of you have a link to the gsp vs matt hughes fight of last night? i can't seem to find it anywhere


well if you bought the ppv you would have seen it.


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Randy is hardly super human... He lost to Chuck.. won a fight.. lost to chuck again.. retired.. then came back and won 2 fights...
> 
> Matt Hughes lost to gsp, won a fight.. lost to gsp again.. now all he has to do is retire.. come back.. win a few fights and hes super human?
> 
> I just dont understand how you say maybe hughes should step aside because he doesnt have what it takes, yet you call randy super human.. when hughes is going through the exact same thing randy went through.


Yeah maybe.

The super human comment was really down to his conditioning and physique his has at his age.

What Im saying is, GSP is at the top of their division and you want to beat the best and win the belt. He has lost to him twice now. Do you keep beating up everyone else but keep losing to one guy or the champ everytime?

Everyone wants to be the best, which takes beating the best..which he cant seem to do.

Maybe I should of thought it out a bit more before I posted, because I kinda hate how people seem to think careers are over if the lose 2 fights in a row.

In Japan its not the same. They love the fighters simply for what they do and as long as their fights are exciting and they entertain the group, they have a place.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Flak, I think it was ripped away dishonerably - not passed down!
> 
> Did you see Matt's face as he cried uncle to the referee while his sinew and tendons snapped? It's the highlight reel for the ages!
> 
> ...


I don't understand that gsp even said he liked him. I dont think gsp would like someone chanting that he is too good of a guy.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it will take a really good striker to beat gsp cause I think he will own anyone on the ground. someone like rich franklin or Anderson silva would have to drop weight.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Hughes in the first, I think he has something up his sleeve because it judging by there last fight this is such a bad fight for Hughes, why ask for it if you know your'll lose?


Guess he didn't, GSP did exactly what I thought completely dominated him in every aspect of the game. By far gsp is a better wrestler than hughes.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn he took his lunch money! Holy shit Georges!! Is GSP the best wrestler in MMA? It's kind of hard to say no right now. I mean he dominated Hughes on the ground like I've barely ever even seen Hughes do to anyone. And he did that *to* Hughes? Wow.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I will cry if GSP loses to Serra now. He knows that Serra made him tap out the first time they fought so if he cannot get his head around it, he may lose again. God, that would be horrible.

Hopefully, GSP can destroy Serra so I will get to see the two Matts face off.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Gee said:


> Yeah maybe.
> 
> The super human comment was really down to his conditioning and physique his has at his age.
> 
> ...


yeah but matt hughes got completely tooled in both of the fights. He didn't lose twice in a row btw he lost to gsp then beat chris lytle then lost to gsp again.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Rated said:


> I will cry if GSP loses to Serra now. He knows that Serra made him tap out the first time they fought so if he cannot get his head around it, he may lose again. God, that would be horrible.
> 
> Hopefully, GSP can destroy Serra so I will get to see the two Matts face off.



Man thats a scary thought. GSP seems to be good with comebacks though. He was incredible in gsp vs Hughes 2. Lets hope he brings it for the Serra fight for 2 reasons:

1. He will win his belt back

2. I want to see Georges shut up Serra, once and for all 


Edit: And to see Hughes Retire with a win ov er Serra.


----------



## gsp_1337 (May 27, 2007)

GSP is gonna decimate Serra just like he did to Hughes, shit can anybody say spinning back fist, lol.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope that GSP comes out for the serra fight like he did for this fight. I think he will, but you never know.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GSP looked pretty ******* good last night, wow. His little judo throw to side mount to right elbow was awesome. And I loved that triangle-kimura-arm bar sequence


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I thought that triangle/kimur/armbar sequence was outstanding. I hope his BJJ coach saw that and considers finally granting him that black belt.

If GSP beats Serra, i can't see Karo beating him, nor Fitch. Frankly, i don't see anyone beating GSP right now if he shows up like he did last night.


----------



## hutch25 (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if UFC.com offers this event to view online? After the fact of course..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

gsp_1337 said:


> GSP is gonna decimate Serra just like he did to Hughes, shit can anybody say spinning back fist, lol.


wow I read that quote allot before serra and gsp's first fight


----------



## RGray0827 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Gonna sound gay but.....*

Alright so i realize this is gonna sound gay but i was wondering if anyone on here that was watching UFC 79 saw the hoodie that Matt Hughes was wearing. It was a One More Round hoodie and i was wondering if anyone knew where i could get it? ive looked in a bunch of online stores but they dont have the same one he had. Thanks


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeh, it was pretty cool. Had a t-shirt to go with it too.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Flak said:


> I thought that triangle/kimur/armbar sequence was outstanding. I hope his BJJ coach saw that and considers finally granting him that black belt.
> 
> If GSP beats Serra, i can't see Karo beating him, nor Fitch. Frankly, i don't see anyone beating GSP right now if he shows up like he did last night.


I don't think Karo could beat GSP, but I wouldn't just count Fitch out at this point. Fitch could use a few more fights before I think he will truly be ready for a title fight, but I do think he has the potential to contend w/ GSP, not saying he would win, but this could be closer then the masses will say


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> I don't think Karo could beat GSP, but I wouldn't just count Fitch out at this point. Fitch could use a few more fights before I think he will truly be ready for a title fight, but I do think he has the potential to contend w/ GSP, not saying he would win, but this could be closer then the masses will say


Ya I've got the biggest hard on for GSP after last night, haha. But I completely agree about Fitch, right now Fitch is the only guy that makes me nervous for GSP.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

GSP!!! Whoa, what a display. Unbelievable control of his opponent on the ground and standing. He even had an awesome judo throw. This guy is outstanding. As long as his head is in the right place he is more dominant of the WW division than Silva is of the MW.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Goldberg likes to state the obvious, doesn't he?


Lmao, so true.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> I don't think Karo could beat GSP, but I wouldn't just count Fitch out at this point. Fitch could use a few more fights before I think he will truly be ready for a title fight, but I do think he has the potential to contend w/ GSP, not saying he would win, but this could be closer then the masses will say


For sure Fitch is a solid contender, and i look forward to the matchup. I think he needs a couple more fights.

However, the #1 tool he brings to the table is his wrestling, and at this point, i have to believe that GSP is the better wrestler. 

I dunno, i think GSP has to be the heavy favorite.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

tripster said:


> GSP!!! Whoa, what a display. Unbelievable control of his opponent on the ground and standing. He even had an awesome judo throw. This guy is outstanding. As long as his head is in the right place he is more dominant of the WW division than Silva is of the MW.


I agree with you with the excerption of the last statement. Silva *DOES NOT* do decisions or even third rounds at MW. He is is vastly more dominant there - at least at the moment.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I agree with you with the excerption of the last statement. Silva *DOES NOT* do decisions or even third rounds at MW. He is is vastly more dominant there - at least at the moment.


I think someone can be equally dominate and not finish fights. That being said, Silva has dominated his last five fights more then GSP's last five.

*I haven't seen all of his fights but according to sherdog Silva has gone to decision only 1.67% less then GSP. In 20 wins Silva went to decisin 5 times. In 15 wins GSP has gone to decision 4 times.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think someone can be equally dominate and not finish fights. That being said, Silva has dominated his last five fights more then GSP's last five.
> 
> *I haven't seen all of his fights but according to sherdog Silva has gone to decision only 1.67% less then GSP. In 20 wins Silva went to decisin 5 times. In 15 wins GSP has gone to decision 4 times.


GSP is one of my favorites and I nearly bust a lung screaming when he made Hughes verbally beg for the ref to stop the match.

However, as is, GSP has not been as dominating in his respective weight class as has been Anderson Silva. That's not 'nut-huggery'...that's a fact.

In his last 5 matches, call it a fluke if you will, GSP lost to a relative can (in devastating fashion) and pulled a couple of decisions. Anderson Silva, on the other hand, had concussion specialists light up ALL his opponents in two rounds or less and barely broke a sweat doing it. That's 'Attila The Hun dominant' in his division. 

There's no comparison as of yet.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I believe I said, in their last 5 bouts, Anderson has dominated more. 
I'll comment on a few things, Matt Serra is definitely no can. He isn't the greatest in the world but he's fought tons of top fighters and hasn't been finished by any and nearly KO'd Karo Parisyan. 
As far the fights he has won, I still think you can dominate and go to decision. You always bring up how Anderson Silva KO's other strikers and GSP does the same in many fights. Take Koscheck, a great wrestler, GSP used this fight to show he is the better wrestler. He completely out wrestled a top wrestler, that's dominating. 
You CAN be as dominating and not finish.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I believe I said, in their last 5 bouts, Anderson has dominated more.
> I'll comment on a few things, Matt Serra is definitely no can. He isn't the greatest in the world but he's fought tons of top fighters and hasn't been finished by any and nearly KO'd Karo Parisyan.
> As far the fights he has won, I still think you can dominate and go to decision. You always bring up how Anderson Silva KO's other strikers and GSP does the same in many fights. Take Koscheck, a great wrestler, GSP used this fight to show he is the better wrestler. He completely out wrestled a top wrestler, that's dominating.
> You CAN be as dominating and not finish.


GSP looked absolutely phenominal last night and I believe that last night was just a glimpse at his greatness to come. We ain't seen nothing yet.

Dominant as Anderson Silva? I wouldn't say he has been in his last few matches, that'd be a lie. Total dominance infers an unchallenged superamacy and I think that that's where St Pierre is headed, I don't think that's where he's been.

Anderson's been there...follow his bloody trail in the UFC MW division.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Ugh, you didn't even read my post. I'm not getting into this again.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Ugh, you didn't even read my post. I'm not getting into this again.


If you'd read my last post and understood it, you'd respond more sensibly.

Precisely, what about your muddled waffle did you intend that I address? It was somewhat nebulous but I thought I gave an answer that was relevant to it.

What did you miss? :confused02:


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Ugh indeed...never mind.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

GSP's record may not be quite as sterling as Silva's but his opponents are more impressive than Silva's have been. I'm not a Hughes fan, but he will be going into the MMA hall of fame as probably the best WW in UFC history to date. GSP, for all intents and purposes, made him look amateur. Koscheck, is another all-american wrestler who was useless at his own game.

The WW division is deeper with talent than the MW and that was the premise for my comment.

I can't figure out how to start a thread, otherwise I would start a thread on this subject. Can someone help me out?


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ugh, I cannot believe people are replying to GSP dominating Serra with "that's what you said before"

Like WTF? People get caught all the time, I give credit where it's due but let's be honest, apart from a flash KO, Serra has no chance, just like I said Hughes had no chance. GSP manhandled Hughes (like I said) and the same thing will happen to Serra. Are we going to doubt every fighter just because of one little mistake. We have on our hands what will most likely be the most dominant fighter at WW since Hughes. 

99/100 times, GSP wins this fight. That was Serra's last win against GSP for good. Let the reign begin :thumbsup:


----------



## RGray0827 (Dec 30, 2007)

Agreed. imo GSP is the most dominant fighter in the UFC right now. He DESTROYED Matt Hughes in a match where Hughes "needed" to take him to the ground to win. It didn't work out and i think similar things will happen to Serra.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

gsp/hughes 3 highlight gifs

drop









judo throw angle 1









judo throw angle 2









kimura to armlock









"tap tap tap tap"









break dance









mandy moore


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice Gifs!
I still can't believe he threw Hughes around like that


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Great images! Wow, really impressive performance.


----------



## Thumper75 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have to say I had my doubts on who would win this one. GSP is a great fighter. He has vastly improved his whole game especially his take down/ground game. I have always enjoyed watching him fight, but wow if he continues to get better at this rate, the reign will be for a good while.
On a different note, did he look a lot bigger than Hughes in this fight, or is it just me?


----------

